# Soil test comparison after growing season



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

First one was taken at the end of 2020 when temps were winding down. 2021 growing season happened and I took a soil test this year. Any glaring feedback other than the recommendations? Don't think I'm going to drop 5#N on the lawn but will be working in some. Overshot my PH a little bit but I don't think it should be an issue.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I mapped out my NPK from fertilizer applications for the year using 4#N and will end up putting down 4#N , 0.83#P, and 2.18#K so with them recommending 4#K I'll supplement with (2) 10#/K apps of 0-0-4 humates (0.8#K total) which leaves me with 1.02#K left that I need to supplement. Since my PH is a little high I'll use sulfate of potash magnesia 0-0-21.5 which contains 22% sulfur and put down 4.75#/K which will give me the extra 1.02#K I need. Only adds approx. 1# of sulfur per 1000SF but it will get me down a little bit.

The fertilizer I'm using for at least 3 of the 4 applications states it has extra manganese (doesn't state how much) so hoping that will help me bring those values up.

Selling the house in a year so I hope the new owners take care of the lawn.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Whoooa Nellie! Your P is off the charts! Stop applying anything with P for awhile as P stays in the soil. And don't worry about your pH being high, that will come down on its own.

Concentrate on your low K. Apply SOP (sulfate of potash).


----------

